# Trouble With Series 2 Tivo Upgrade



## jbb897 (Sep 2, 2008)

I am trying to add a Western Digital hard drive to an existing Tivo setup and hit a snag. Hoping someone can help here.

I have a stand along series II Tivo, with a 40GB Maxtor hard drive. I am adding an 80GB Western Digital hard drive. I have the booted into linux with my boot disk (mfstools), and when I get to the "Please hit <enter> to continue!" command, I hit enter and get the following error message.

Mount: No medium found
at: /cdrom/.menu/startup: No such file or directory

Here is my setup:
hda = Maxtor hard drive 40GB (original Tivo drive)
hdb = Western Digital 80GB hard drive (trying to configure and add this one)
hdc = CD Rom (has the bootable CD with mfstools)
hdd = secondary DVD Rom

Any ideas?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Should be hdc=40GB maxtor set as master, hdd=80GB set as slave, hda=cdrom set as master, hdb=mslive containing CDrom set as slave,bios should be set to boot primary slave CD good luck
From MFSlive.org Documentation
"Using PATA connection

Connect a cdrom drive as primary slave (hdb), original TiVo hard drive as secondary master (hdc), new hard drive as secondary slave (hdd). You may have to set the jumper pin on the hard drive and your cdrom.

ata_cable"


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Try using the MFSLive CD and the Interactive Command Generator v1.4

What kind of system box are you trying to boot the CD on?


----------



## jbb897 (Sep 2, 2008)

I assume that you are referring to my CD-ROM.

I am using a SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B. I also have a PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D available if I need to use that.

Does the type of ROM make a difference then?

Jeff


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

jbb897 said:


> I assume that you are referring to my CD-ROM.
> 
> I am using a SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B. I also have a PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D available if I need to use that.
> 
> ...


 No, I was looking for what kind/speed is the CPU and how much memory (RAM).

Have you tried booting from the MFSLive CD? It has some additional drivers then the old MFSTools CD.


----------



## jbb897 (Sep 2, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> No, I was looking for what kind/speed is the CPU and how much memory (RAM).
> 
> Have you tried booting from the MFSLive CD? It has some additional drivers then the old MFSTools CD.


I have not tried booting using MFSlive yet....I will create the disk and try that. Also, the PC is an Intel Celeron 1.7Ghz with 1.5GB of RAM installed.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

jbb897 said:


> I have not tried booting using MFSlive yet....I will create the disk and try that. Also, the PC is an Intel Celeron 1.7Ghz with 1.5GB of RAM installed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


 That system should be ideal for MSFLive or WINMfs.


----------



## jbb897 (Sep 2, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> That system should be ideal for MSFLive or WINMfs.


Total success. I used MFSlive as you suggested, plugged in the command for adding a secondary drive (mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hda /dev/hdb) and it worked like a charm.

I even "thought" I would have to set up my drive configuration a particular way, but I just adjusted the command based on my setup. I now have a 40GB primary (original Tivo drive) and a Seagate 750GB as secondary.

If I can do it, then anyone can.......thank you!

Jeff


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Congratulations. 

Be aware that if either drive fails you will loose all recordings. Having the older 40G drive may not be worth it especially if it fails. 

The 40G does not gain much when compared to the 750G. It may not be to late to run mfsplit then use MFSLive to upgrade to the 750G in a single drive configuration.


----------



## jbb897 (Sep 2, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Be aware that if either drive fails you will loose all recordings. Having the older 40G drive may not be worth it especially if it fails.
> 
> The 40G does not gain much when compared to the 750G. It may not be to late to run mfsplit then use MFSLive to upgrade to the 750G in a single drive configuration.


Are there instructions somewhere on how to do this? Also, by doing the mfssplit, will I loose all my recordings? Not sure on which drives my recordings currently sit. Probably on both.

Jeff


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I have not used the split function, see the MFSLive web site for instructions. And hopefully someone will chime in here that has used it.


Any recordings made after the merge are on both drives.


----------

